# Peter Jackson: Character Development 101- Crash 2004



## fadhatter (Jan 1, 2006)

Terrific story and out of Hollywood too Who coulda believe it !!! It had about 6 stories running concurrently and everyone of them was fleshed out in 2 hrs !!!!

And the director got the audience to like everyone of them if not relating to them.

BEST MOVIE 2005


This is what bruckheimer can only dream of producing


----------



## simbelmyne (Jan 2, 2006)

*what*??????


----------



## Corvis (Jan 2, 2006)

Is there writing missing? Seems it.


----------

